# How to kill a goat Humanely. (HELP PLEASE) ***



## cinderrella123

Hello. 

Well it has come time that i Finally get to butcher a goat to eat I love goat meat. 

What I really need help on is how to humanely kill the goat. I don't own a gun or a captive bolt gun and i can't get my hands on any of these things so i need a different method where the goat won't suffer and it is a quick death. 

I am not castrating him as he is a dud not fertile he is breeding age but have not produced a baby. and he isn't in rut and i just plan on putting all his meat in to ground meat or hamburger so i just need help with killing the goat humanely so i can eat him.


----------



## Jessica84

What about asking someone who has a gun or maybe making some kind of add on CL where you will give someone gas money and or some meat as a trade? Another option is a butcher shop.
There has been a few posts about putting a goat down not with a gun and none of the options seemed very good to me. 
One religion (I can not for the life of me think of it!) they use a knife and cut the throat and break the neck at the same time or something along those line but I’m not sure how well that would go or if you would have the stomach for it. I would totally chicken out


----------



## Boer goat27

Most processing plants wont touch them unless they can walk. So if your not going to butcher him yourself that should solve the problem


----------



## cinderrella123

I can handle the blood and to do it I am not a girl who can't handle the blood. 

1 we don't own the property and just renting for now til we get on are feet better and the landlord asked us not to use or shoot a gun on the property so i am obeying his wishes. 

I won't hire anyone to do it for me as i don't want to have to give them any of the meat as i am eating it all for me and my family. I also won't use a butcher as are butchers around here don't actually give the right animal back they keep it for them self and they have been known to do it around here. 

I can handle doing what needs to be done and i have a method i plan on using but wanted to see who else butchers goats without guns or captive bolt guns.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Do some research on Halal. I've never had to butcher a goat myself, but if I did I'd probably use this method. And not for religious reasons lol


----------



## wifeof1

Ok. I AM a girl, and I have butchered a goat without using a gun. 
Our butcher taught me this way. You might be able to find it on YouTube. 
Be sure your knife is very sharp.
Basicly you fold the front legs down so he lays down. 
I put my knee firmly on the shoulder. Put one hand on the muzzle because after your cut you are going to immediately pull the head back and snap the neck. 
With the knife in hand reach under the jaw and make your cut pretty much from ear to ear. Snap the neck and you are done.
I am 62 so I do not do large goats only young ones. 50 lbs or so.
If you do it correctly there will be no sound and maybe 3 kicks. The kicks are delayed. Not right away.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Very good information wifeof1! My brother in law has butchered a few here over the years, and I'm positive he does the exact same thing, as I know he slits the throat and the goat never makes a noise, very quiet and IMO quick end.


----------



## Jessica84

Boer goat27 said:


> Most processing plants wont touch them unless they can walk. So if your not going to butcher him yourself that should solve the problem


I refuse to pay the $75 kill fee and have used 3 different places for cattle and recently a goat and no issue. We did bring the hide of the cows in so they can check to make sure it only had our brand on it but they always say not a issue.


----------



## cinderrella123

wifeof1 said:


> Ok. I AM a girl, and I have butchered a goat without using a gun.
> Our butcher taught me this way. You might be able to find it on YouTube.
> Be sure your knife is very sharp.
> Basicly you fold the front legs down so he lays down.
> I put my knee firmly on the shoulder. Put one hand on the muzzle because after your cut you are going to immediately pull the head back and snap the neck.
> With the knife in hand reach under the jaw and make your cut pretty much from ear to ear. Snap the neck and you are done.
> I am 62 so I do not do large goats only young ones. 50 lbs or so.
> If you do it correctly there will be no sound and maybe 3 kicks. The kicks are delayed. Not right away.


Thank you so much I was a little hesitant to ask if people do it that way as i don't want to be cruel to my boy just quick and swift so no pain.

I did have plans on selling him so i wouldn't have to But so many flakes and so many people say that they will be coming Friday and then never call or show up. So i have decided to eat him and not deal with the pain of trying to sell him and it has been years sense i had goat meat so it is a win win for me.

yeah none of the butchers around us do goat and well i have Herd a lot of people use butchers and then they don't get there right meat back the butchers Give them other type of meat that they had and keep your meat.

But for now I am going to wait 2 months so he can get a little bigger and a little more meat on his bones.


----------



## Robinsonfarm

Every year we sell lambs to some traditional Navajo families and they come to our house to butcher them. They slit the throats and hang them, its very quick and seems low stress on the animals. It was fascinating to watch them, they utilized every part of the animal including collecting the blood and washing out intestines to take home.


----------



## wifeof1

When we butcher there are 3-4 people who will want to watch/learn. Most of them are women. One lady makes drums from the hides, an coin purses from the male sack. Another lady makes head cheese, and blood sausage out of my leavings.


----------



## kindredspirit

Anyone here ever try using a bolt gun? Or know someone who has?


----------



## Goats Rock

I know bolt guns work on cattle. But no idea about goats. I just use a .22 and shoot them from behind the skull and aim towards the nose. Quick, easy and they have no pain or being scared.


----------



## cameronb

cinderrella123 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Well it has come time that i Finally get to butcher a goat to eat I love goat meat.
> 
> What I really need help on is how to humanely kill the goat. I don't own a gun or a captive bolt gun and i can't get my hands on any of these things so i need a different method where the goat won't suffer and it is a quick death.
> 
> I am not castrating him as he is a dud not fertile he is breeding age but have not produced a baby. and he isn't in rut and i just plan on putting all his meat in to ground meat or hamburger so i just need help with killing the goat humanely so i can eat him.


Get a razor sharp knife and go sit down with the goat while he is in a pin by himself and lay him on his side with your knee on his shoulder pull his chin up as far as you can then take the knife and slice under the jaw as deep as you can and hold him down till he bleeds out.
This is the most humane way to kill them it his proven that if you are cut by an extremely sharp blade there will be no pain for 15 minutes so the animal will feel almost nothing this is how I cull all my sheep. With goats I usually shoot them first because they get spooked and some of them start screaming when you hold them down and it isn't pleasant and I can't stress enough about having a sharp knife the edge needs to be sharpened and polished on a leather strop


----------



## Lstein

I admire all of you that are able to do this without a gun. I'm not sure if I could.



wifeof1 said:


> Another lady makes head cheese, and blood sausage out of my leavings.


I never thought I would see head cheese or blood sausage mentioned here lol. I always just assumed it was a ND'n or german thing. The more you know....


----------



## Goatzrule

I couldnt do it without a gun, you are all very brave


----------



## Sparkee

Robinsonfarm said:


> Every year we sell lambs to some traditional Navajo families and they come to our house to butcher them. They slit the throats and hang them, its very quick and seems low stress on the animals. It was fascinating to watch them, they utilized every part of the animal including collecting the blood and washing out intestines to take home.


Robinsonfarm, just curious where yall are located. I grew up in Farmington. Now down by Houston, TX...but not IN Houston, Thank You Jesus!!!! Looking to get into goats.


----------



## toth boer goats

This is an old thread.
Sept 2020 is when Robinsonfarm was last on the goat spot.


----------

